# Clamps



## radar67

I don't own a lot of clamps, so I was wondering...how many and what type of clamps do most of you have? What clamps do you use the most?


----------



## Rob

First of all, no matter how many you have, it ain't enough. I like the Bessey's for edge glueing. I probably have 12 of those of assorted lengths. Ace and Lowes have had sales recently on Irwin Quick Grips. I picked up 8 12" and 8 6". I keep those handy at the bench as I always need a 3rd hand. Their also great for narrow lamination glueing.
My old pipe clamps don't see too much action these days unless I run out of Bessey's.
The Jorgenson bar clamps still play a vital role in the shop and I guess maybe 20-25 of those.
Got maybe 50 assorted spring clamps. Seems like for a while there, that's all I got for Christmas...spring clamps. I've got enough already!


----------



## Big Dave

I don't have alot of clamps either. I think I have 12 shop fox pipe clamp ends. I have a large assortment of different lengths of pipe and just screw the clamp ends on whichever length of pipe I need. I would have some bessey's but can't justify the money right now.


----------



## Leo G

I have half a dozen spring clamps, 4 Jorgenson wood jaw clamps, 20 or so 3', 8-5', 4-7', 4-10' 1/2" pony pipe clamps, 4-6", 20-12", 8-18", 12-24" quick clamps & 5 'C' clamps. I wish I had double of everything. It still wouldn't be enough. I get the quick clamps at the "Ocean State Job Lot". They have great prices, $7 for 6", $8 for 12", $9 for 18" and $10 for 24". You just need to test them before you buy them, found a couple that slip from time to time.


----------



## joasis

I can't tell you how many I have, but i can tell you for certain i don't have enough....does anyone? The best I have ever bought came off E bay, and they are 6 footers with I beam bars and high bookends...paid like $15 a piece for them...wish I could buy 10 more like them.


----------



## TexasTimbers

I'm in the same camp as Rob. I love my Besseys. Technically mine are cold war era relics . . . . they are stamped "Made in West Germany". :laughing: 

For you non-Bessey owners, if you have never seen someone try to figure out how to operate one of them it's a gas. :yes: My problem is I ususally wait until I am holding something heavy, together with all three hands and someone walks into the shop at the perfect time and says "Whoa! What can I do to help?" "Well grab one of those red clamps there and ...... oh never mind come hold this together for me I'll clamp it .....":laughing:


Edit: For those that have the book "Maloof. Woodworker" notice many of the pictures of how many gazillion clamps the man has. It's astounding.


----------



## joasis

I saw a flyer from Grizzly a few days back, and they are offering sets of clamps in a lot of price ranges. I know the few times I have time to work in the shop, lack of clamps will slow you down. There are a lot of Bessy style clamps on E-Bay, but the only ones I have used are the welding variety...and they are the best. But they should be at $150 and up for a 12 inch clamp.


----------



## Burlkraft

I have a lot of clamps and just like everyone else here...they are never enough. I did get a set of Plano panel clamps a couple of years ago and that cut down on the number of clamps I use for panel glue ups. They make a nice straight panel and they are vertical...so I just made a cart for them. Being vertical saves critical shop room for me. I just wish I had 4 of them so I could do more panels at a time.....:shifty: :shifty:


----------



## nywoodwizard

Its the same story,look at some plans then look over at the pipe rack and say sh-- i need more clamps or longer ones.My favorites are bar clamps,buy the 1/2" or 3/4" kit,its fairly cheap,need a bigger clamp,buy a bigger pipe.I found my self hooking two clamps together out of desperation thats when i decided to get the bar clamps and an assortment of different threaded pipes.Its better then buying a new clamp every time you need a longer one.Maybe not the best clamps in design but certainly economical when you need so many.Love the wood clamps its like another hand holding up long panels for assembly,at least thats what i use them for mainly.


----------



## Burlkraft

Now that my camera is working again, I thought I'd show ya some pics of my Plano panel clamps. This panel is going to be the back board for a trophy black bear mount. It's strips of birds eye maple and curly maple. I make 2 panels and then run them through the planer and then glue the two together.


----------



## C&D Woodcraft

I haven't got a huge collection yet, but so far my favorites are the Bessey K's. Last year about this time the Woodcraft stores were having a sale--40% off all the Besseys, I couldn't resist. :thumbsup: 

--Darrell

P.s. What does one of those Plano clamps cost.


----------



## Big Dave

I just found this website for them. They're not cheap but they look like a heck of a deal.

http://www.advmachinery.com/default.asp?pg=plano


----------



## Burlkraft

No they are not cheap..I got mine a couple of years ago, forget exactly what I paid, but they were worth every penny. I had a chance to see them in action before I bought them. If you glue up panels you will appreciate them in no time.

Look here... www.advmachinery.com

I have a Nobex 10" square too....they are a pleasure to use...


----------



## TexasTimbers

I have to jump on the bandwagon. i loved my Plano panel clamps. They went the way of my Grizzly 1023S in the mid nineties. Got eaten by divorce. :thumbdown: 

They sure are handy though.


----------



## formula462

Just for ****s and giggles I glued up a frame using the old wedge clamp technique.
Worked real well,but no,I need clamps too I am waiting for some deals to pop up and hopefully get some Bessey's as now I have pipe clamps and quick clamps,servicable but Bessey's are sweet.


----------



## oscorner

I'd love to be able to afford Bessey clamps, but have 4) 36"; 2) 24"; 2) 12" Pitsburg clamps from HF with two panel glue up clamps at about 24" also from Habor freight. I take no pride in buying Chinese, but I've had no problems with these clamps and on sell, they're pretty cheap! I'm not saying they are the best, but when you never have enough clamps the price helps you have more.


----------



## TexasTimbers

Don't overlook the fact that for those on a budget, making your own panel clamps is not that much of a hurdle, especially if buyijng them any time soon is simply not an option.


----------



## Plowboy

Recently found a garage sale of a "retiring" woodworker. He is only in his mid 60's I'd say, but his Parkinsons was getting too bad. My grandfather is in the same boat. However, he just turned 87.

I bought out the guy's Pony Spring Clamps. Got about two dozen of them for $2 and $4 for the large clamps. Saw that these are the same spring clamps that Norm uses on New Yankee Workshop. They are sweet.

My grandfather has a hundred or more C clamps in varying sizes. I'm hoping to get those when he decides to clean out his shop. Mostly, I'd like to have them displayed proudly in my shop as my Grandfather's C clamp collection. A lot of his tools are old and worn out, but there are some sentimental pieces that I'd like to have.


----------



## joasis

I just explored the pictures of the Plano panel clamp....and the US patent office says nothing new has been created in 40 years...I am impressed...now..let me see, exactly how do I tell my wife I need one of these????.....come on guys, what is a valid excuse???


----------



## Burlkraft

You could always play the " But everybody else has them" card....:laughing: :laughing: 

Or you could plan to make something for her that you must glue many panels up for. Wood is expensive and you would hate to waste some gluing up bad panels.....:icon_wink: :icon_wink: :icon_wink: 

I know....my excuses are lame....but that's all I got. I ordered them and used them for a few months before Jill even knew I had mine.


----------



## TexasTimbers

It's easy Jay. Make her an entertainment center or something you know she wants and that you promised years ago and still have not made, and buy the clamps just prior to giving it to her. You know you can't be efficient with your time, edge joining those boards for her heirloom quality furniture without them. 
When she is at the apex of her glowing reviews of your craftsmanship pop it on her . . .

"I could not have done it without that panel clamp!"


----------



## joasis

And do you have one Kevin? hmmmmmm........yes Steve, pretty lame excuses...you guys forget my wife carries a gun and a badge?


----------



## TexasTimbers

joasis said:


> And do you have one Kevin?


Lost it in the "liquidation" 8 years ago. But what is the point. YOU are the one pining for it not me. :icon_wink: 
Although it is on my list I have alot of other things in front of it :yes: 

Plus I don't need my wife's permission to buy things. :laughing:


----------



## Burlkraft

joasis said:


> you guys forget my wife carries a gun and a badge?


 
:blink: :blink: :blink: ...I guess I wouldn't be messin' with her then....:no: :no: :no: 

You didn't get any lame excuses from me....:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Majakdragon

I, too, bought the Bessey clamps from Woodcraft. A whole lot better than the cheap pipe clamps that I had to guess if they were going to hold when I used them. For interested parties, Irwin site has/had a deal with Home Depot where if you buy one clamp, you get one free.
NEVER can have enough clamps.


----------



## pitbull

I dont know if America gets wolfcraft, but these cramps in my opinion are far better that the irwin quick cramps, totally 1 hand operation, opening or closing. Far more comfortable to use, I have never got enough of these.
just realised you can get them.
http://www.wolfcraft.com/product_detail.cfm?id=66

I like others have never got enough, I have a few pony pipe ones, but my favourite are the top quality Record T-bar clamps. Not the sash ones.

http://www.irwin.co.uk/xp/PDF/IR_LIT_Workholding-UK.pdf


----------



## johnep

*clamps*

Gosh, loved the pics of the plano clamps. Never seen them before. will search in UK as could do with a couple. 

The 'I' bar looks like the type used for levels.
johnep


----------



## Uncle Ben

Every time I'm out with my wife and we make it into a store of my liking, I usually take a look at the clamps. She just cannot understand why I need so many. I think I will print much of this thread for her so she can see that I'm not the only one that says "you can never have enough"

I'm a beginner, so I'm just starting my collection and I have most common types of clamps, but only two or so of each thus far.

2 - 36" pipe clamps
2 - 48" aluminum bar clamps
2 - large spring clamps
3 - 6" C clamps
4 - 4" C clamps
2 - quick release C clamps
4 - 4" bar clamps
2 - 6" quick (squeeze) bar clamps
2 - 3" quick (squeeze) bar clamps
6 - racheting cargo straps (works great around large or oddly shaped items)

Just bought 2 - 8" wood hand screw clamps and 2 - tiny 4" of the same yesterday. Found use for them immediately...love 'em!


----------



## Leo G

10-32" pc
14-36" pc
9-60" pc
5-80" pc
2-120" pc
6-spg clp
4 "C" clp
4 jorgenson
6-6" sq clp
22-12"sq clp
4-18" sq clp
20-24"sq clp

I still need/want more, you will never have enough clamps, the more you have the more you can clamp quicker and get more done in a shorter amount of time.



Uncle Ben said:


> 2 - 36" pipe clamps
> 2 - 48" aluminum bar clamps
> 2 - large spring clamps
> 6 - 6" C lamps
> 2 - quick release C clamps
> 4 - 4" bar clamps
> 2 - 6" quick (squeeze) bar clamps
> 2 - 3" quick (squeeze) bar clamps
> 6 - racheting cargo straps (works great around large or oddly shaped items)
> 
> I'm also buying 2 wooden hand clamps today, but not sure which size yet.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN

I have a fairly good collection of various clamps, but like everyone else, when I get to gluing things up there's just never enough. As I have been edge gluing a lot of boards together lately, for book cases and shelves, I have been using my Pony one inch pipe clamps. I have nine working sets, but I would like to get at least another six. Also, I need a better selection of pipes. Just a note to anyone looking for pipes for these clamps, do not buy galvanised pipe. Buy black gas pipe. Somewhere along the way I acquired a couple of galvanised pipes, and the clamps will not hold onto the pipe, so they slip. They are going to become crow bars, I think.

Those panel clamps look pretty sweet. I'm not sure if I have them in my budget, but maybe. As for the Bessy clamps, they are really nice, but they are way too pricy for cheep old me.

I think the Pony style pipe clamps are a fairly good compromise for anyone doing panel work, and not wanting to blow the bankroll.
Gerry


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN

Hey Texas Timbers:

Do you have sketches or drawings for shop made panel clamps?

Gerry


----------



## drumqueen

*cones*

I make ashiko drums for a living. I have been doing it almost ten years and I have used the same type of clamp that whole time. I have been getting frustrated lately at the quality of the clamps I can find now. They break, twist, won't fit together blah blah blah. SO any suggestions on how to tightly clamp a conical shape? Any help much appreciated.


----------



## TexasTimbers

no skethes or drawings Jerry soory.

drumqueen checked out your website way cool. What clamp have you been using all along?


----------



## drumqueen

worm drive hose clamps


----------



## edp

I have been using the ¾" pony clamps for years. I have 30 sets of clamp ends and an uncounted collection of pipes. With teh adapter pads available from rockler.com I have no complaints. The adaptors raise the pony up off the work bench and provide a wide stance to keep them from falling over. Having said that though. I just bought 12 bessey clamps off of amazon.com. They were selling the 50" clamp at $30.00 each with free shipping. Even I will bite the bullet on a deal like that.

Ed


----------



## edp

*Clamping conical shape*

Drum Queen, have you given any thought to using varying sizes of rings cut from plywood. I used this approach to glue up some tapered bed posts for a canopy bed. It worked real well.

Ed


----------



## edp

*Pony Clamps*

A final tip on using black pipe on your pony clamps. Keep a ro;; of masking tape handy. When you get your pipe clamp adjusted to the approximate sixe, cover the surface of the pipe that will contact the wood with masking tape to prevent the black marks that occur with contact. Cheap and effective.

Ed


----------



## drumqueen

edp....that's an idea worth thinking about. Thanks! Any more suggestions out there?


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN

Good tip on the masking tape edp. Also, on clamping the drums with plywood with circles cut out. The pieces of plywood could be wedged down the drum wih pipe clamps, or with threaded ready rod and nuts. Saran wrap or scotch tape could be used to prevent the plywood from gluing to the drum. Another possibility is to use ratcheting strap type clamps.

Gerry


----------



## drumqueen

I had thought about the ratcheting clamps but need to use them over and over and was worried about the glue factor. But that saran wrap sounds interesting. I think I am going to try the plywood. Adding the clamps to that seems even better. Thanks so much.


----------



## Jerry Spencer Mings

Minor gloat - a pair of 48" bar clamps for $10 at C & D tools in Jefferson City, Missouri.

Shop made clamp plans are available at http://benchnotes.com/Wedge Clamps/wedge_clamps.htm


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN

Good price. Thanks for the web site.

Gerry


----------

